# Makeshift Kiln From A Parked Black Car In The Hot FL Sun (bugs, etc.)?



## RubberDuc (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey all,

So I scored some gorgeous black walnut from another woodworker for 4/bf so I picked up a hundred bucks worth of it to finish a couple projects. Now this wood is dried and ready to use (not sure if it was kiln or air dried). However I've become a little creeped out lately ever since I scored a 1948 delta band saw that I am restoring only to find what appeared to be a couple termites bored into a small (2" X 6") rectangle that the motor was bolted onto. After flipping out and getting everything out of the garage and killing the two critters in the sunlight I've been really hesitant to bring much "used" wood into my garage.

This brings me to the wood I picked up yesterday. I realized when I got home I wasn't sure what to do with it. On all but one board there is not signs of any bugs (holes, etc. in the wood) so I think I'm good there? But on the last board it had 6 or so eraser size holes which made me nervous. So I poured paint thinner into the holes and kept them filled for about an hour and saw nothing (didn't expect to really). And then cut into one of the holes with a saw that revealed only the shallow hole itself, again a good sign. For some reason though, probably b/c of the bandsaw incident I just don't want to store the lumber inside unless I'm sure, which brings me to my question.

After lots of research I see heat is the only thing that is a sure fire way to be sure. Well I don't really want to build a kiln or try to find some body with one, etc. Since there is no real evidence of any active bugs and I feel like I'm just being paranoid I thought a good idea might be to use my black car parked in the FL sun. Within a couple hour of the sun being up (and it isn't even a warm day today) and me opening the sunroof window shade the wood inside the car is between 120-135 and climbing, but that is the surface of the wood only checked with a temp gun. Is this a viable method for killing anything that might be in dried wood (again I don't think there is anything in there just being cautious). I've seen so many differing views, from anything over 100° will kill everything, to 130° for 30 minutes, etc. Some say it has to be for hours, so not sure which. I could build a pvc / plastic green house thing to fit just the wood and run an electric heater plus put it in the sun, but if the car is viable I'd rather not. Sorry for the long winded post and any advice!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't think that being in a car like that will kill any bugs inside the wood. Why not stick a piece of wire into any holes you see and just spray the wood with an insecticide when you get it. I feel you are being a little bit paranoid about the possibility of the bugs, I have never had any issues with bugs in any wood I have aquired.


----------



## RubberDuc (Dec 16, 2016)

> I really don t think that being in a car like that will kill any bugs inside the wood. Why not stick a piece of wire into any holes you see and just spray the wood with an insecticide when you get it. I feel you are being a little bit paranoid about the possibility of the bugs, I have never had any issues with bugs in any wood I have aquired.
> 
> - papadan


I certainly hope you are right, I never have in the past, only when I found those two stuck in the bandsaw did I get this way. Also I filled the holes with thinner so i'm sure I would have seen something come out if something was there. Don't really want to use an incecticide, an that would only get stuff I'm assuming is not deep in the center of the wood which is 5/4 btw. I'm testing the temps right now, but it seems to me the car would be viable based on my early testing, although not sure how to test the inside except to cut it open and test which I may try. The other option is to build a solar heater out of pvc/plastic. I've built a small model and am testing it now on a small scale. I know a lot of people don't worry about this, but if you had to tent your house, at least in my area it is huge money so I'd like to be as careful as possible I guess.


----------



## MartinIT (Mar 18, 2017)

you have to heat bug/larvae to a specific temperature and for long enough: 
135f for at least 30 minutes

the issue with insecticide you will be breathing the residue when you work with the lumber later on.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Stack a few pieces of wood in the car and measure the temp on top and in between the boards after being in there for a half hour. I really don't think the lower boards will get that hot.


----------



## RubberDuc (Dec 16, 2016)

> you have to heat bug/larvae to a specific temperature and for long enough:
> 135f for at least 30 minutes
> 
> the issue with insecticide you will be breathing the residue when you work with the lumber later on.- MartinIT


Yes I saw that article too, that is what I'm shooting for. The issue in the car seems to be the places that are getting direct sun vs not. For the ends of the boards up near the windshield the surface is 170° currently, but back out of direct sun is more like 135° and doubt it will go much higher. Back in the trunk area (have long 9' boards) is only 117° so for this to work I think they would all have to be cut to windshield length and stacked near the dash unfortunately.


----------



## RubberDuc (Dec 16, 2016)

> Stack a few pieces of wood in the car and measure the temp on top and in between the boards after being in there for a half hour. I really don t think the lower boards will get that hot.
> 
> - papadan


I thought of that, each board is separated so it gets equal air flow around it, but see above about temps near the back of the car.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Probably too much area inside the car to be effective… Do a google search for solar bagging for some examples of DIY insect treatments… here is one such example:

Solar Bagging: putting sunlight to work to eliminate insect infestations in mere hours

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RubberDuc (Dec 16, 2016)

> Probably too much area inside the car to be effective… Do a google search for solar bagging for some examples of DIY insect treatments… here is one such example:
> 
> Solar Bagging: putting sunlight to work to eliminate insect infestations in mere hours
> 
> ...


I think that is correct and I'm going to have to do something different. The easy thing would be to cut the wood and put on the dash a couple pieces at a time, that would definitely do it, I just hate to cut 9' boards


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This chart might be helpful. It sure can get hot inside a car. The usual problem is powder post beetles, they make little holes.

link:
http://heatkills.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/HKheatrise2.jpg


----------

